# Pray for this man. Please!!



## Nee

I was thinking how awsome this site can be to those who need prayer. I love my boyfriend so much and i want to marry him. Weve been together for two years now but i believing God is going to do a great work in his heart. Hes trying so hard to please god in his life but until he excepts the lord into his heart he will continue to deal with some bad habits that need, no must change before i marry him. I realize things take time to change but when we get right with god thats when god can take over. I feel hes in a battle in his heart and god needs to open his eyes to the truth of his word. Hes stubborn and thinks he knows the bible but he really hasnt studied it and its hard to get him to dig into it. I ASK EVERYONE WHO READS THIS TO PRAY FOR HIM. lUIS IS HIS NAME. THERE IS POWER IS PRAYER. PRAY GOD WILL OPEN HIS EYES AND THAT HE WOULD EXCEPT JESUS AS HIS LORD AND SAVIOR. PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YOU ARE PRAYING. I AM EXCITED TO SEE WHAT GOD IS GOING TO DO. THANK YOU MY CHRISTIAN BROTHERS AND SISTERS. I NEED YOUR PRAYERS SO MUCH. HES NEEDS TO BE DELIVERED FROM HIS TEMPER PROBLEMS AND SURRENDER TO THE LORD. THANK YOU FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART.


----------



## gfl

DONE ...Good stuff thanks ...your on the right track ;-)


----------



## Nee

Its so encouraging to have other pray with me. I feel so lonely in regards to talking about spiritual things. I was talking to my boyfriend yesterday about what the pastor was speaking on last sunday and he said" how can someone say your going to hell if you dont except jesus. Isnt that judging. What about all the other millions of people who dont know jesus in the world". He gets so hostle. I almost dont like talking about god and the bible cause he gets so intense and upset. I try to explain that it is what the bible teaches not someone judging but then he will say again... well men wrote the bible. But ive expained they were inspired by god to write what he wants. I feel so exhausted talking to him. Its not a pleasant talk ever. I feel sick to my stomach and just feel i cant ever or dont want to ever talk spiritual things. Im so discouraged right now. I can respond with what scriture says but its like he cant see anything. This forum is so helpful to me. Its a safe place to talk to someone. Ive prayed if god wants me to be with someone else please guide me. I long for a christian man but have sooo much i love with this man.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Nee said:


> he said" how can someone say your going to hell if you dont except jesus. Isnt that judging. What about all the other millions of people who dont know jesus in the world". He gets so hostle.


 I would not say your boyfriend is being hostile at all. What he sees is other people claming that God , who He wants to believe is loving, IS infact da**ing people to Hell over "*what they believe*".

I have no doubt your boyfriend would NOT have a problem with a Loving God da**ing people over "*HOW THEY LIVED*" -if infact they murdered, or hurt others, and deserved punishment. Ask him! He is only using his god given REASON. 

This idea that good hearted people ( I will use Mahatma Gandhi for example) is DESERVING to burn in Hell for eternity becaue he questioned whether Jesus was born of a Virgin, Does this really make Loving sense to all believers? 

None of us was there when Mary was impregnanted, the scriptures were written some 60 yrs or later after Jesus death. I would say we are putting an unfathomable amount of FAITH in the men who WROTE the scriptures to trust every word & take it as from God himself. Not to mention all the translations, all the Gospels that were written but excluded- by who ? One must have unfathomable trust that those mortal men did the right thing. MAN has even screwed up the 10 commandments in translating, it is meant to be thou shall not MURDER (ratsach)--MAN changed it to "kill", Ecces states " there is a time to KILL". Murder and Kill have can different meanings entirely. Mistranslating causes much chaos & debate over things like the Death penalty -even war, self defense. Not Gods intention, but MAN's mishandling. 






Nee said:


> But ive expained they were inspired by god to write what he wants. I feel so exhausted talking to him. Its not a pleasant talk ever. ..... I can respond with what scriture says but its like he cant see anything.


 It is easy to simply say "It is scripture, God said it, I believe it" but the proof really falls to the Believer who is claming these things. Your boyfriend has many questions, the answers he is getting it not resonating with him, nor his spirit. Do you know that the Old Testament (God the Father) commands parents to stone their children if they disobey. IS this easy to swallow just cause it is in the Bible ? 

If your faith means more to you than anything , you may have to let him go -because it WILL cause problems in your marraige if he just "goes along" with beliefs he does not truly believe in. It will cause many arguments, issues raising children. The "Us against them" mentality of some Believers is very hard to accept. Best to be married to someone like minded in all things. 


I used to be a chrsitian myself- but obviously no longer am. 
I am a questioner like your boyfriend, but I used to stuff it down and felt my question asking was "evil" or from the devil. No longer. I studied too much history & where these doctrines come from to ever go back there. Amazingly, I still have many christian friends, I especially appreiciate those who can accept me for my differences in belief.

Also I want to say one thing. I was the Christian when I met my then boyfriend/now husband, I loved him too -he didn't get saved, but I married him anyway. The truth is , I caused him more grief -trying to get him saved, than he ever caused me. He had and still has MORE "fruits of the spirit" than I ever did -then or now!! And he was not even the Believer!

So If you truly love this guy and he is all Goodness & everything outside of relgiousness is beauty, please please, consider these things, it may be YOU who needs to do some changing in your acceptance of him. Or again, might have to let him go, since this is what your faith would want you to do, not be yoked with an Unbeliever, this is Scripture after all.


----------



## Nickj

I hope Nee you will find that what you want. All the best...


----------



## TwyztedChyck

Christianity is only one path to spirituality and God. I am pagan and don't believe in a salvation. Christianity is but one religion, albeit a controlling and judgemental religion. Jesus spoke of peace and love, not to mention the Bible was grossly mistranslated in a lot of passages. Spiritual truths stand firm such as the fruits of the spirit, i.e. love. Even the bible says to serve the God of your own understanding. The path to God is an evolving process, a journey, and should never be forced. Forced religion and scare tactics are far too common. Paul says we should not be a stumbling block to a weaker brother. Judging, rather misjudging someone could cause someone to falter spiritually, turning them in the opposite direction. Its great to have a faith in God and a religion that suits you, but it is never okay to withold dedicated love or use stipulations to force another child of God to embrace your own beliefs. God's love is unconditional, as should ours be. There is an old proverb that says "There are many paths up the mountain, but the view from the top is the same." I wish you both peace and love and I prayed for you both.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IanIronwood

TwyztedChyck said:


> Christianity is only one path to spirituality and God. I am pagan and don't believe in a salvation. Christianity is but one religion, albeit a controlling and judgemental religion. Jesus spoke of peace and love, not to mention the Bible was grossly mistranslated in a lot of passages. Spiritual truths stand firm such as the fruits of the spirit, i.e. love. Even the bible says to serve the God of your own understanding. The path to God is an evolving process, a journey, and should never be forced. Forced religion and scare tactics are far too common. Paul says we should not be a stumbling block to a weaker brother. Judging, rather misjudging someone could cause someone to falter spiritually, turning them in the opposite direction. Its great to have a faith in God and a religion that suits you, but it is never okay to withold dedicated love or use stipulations to force another child of God to embrace your own beliefs. God's love is unconditional, as should ours be. There is an old proverb that says "There are many paths up the mountain, but the view from the top is the same." I wish you both peace and love and I prayed for you both.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




Amen, Sister! Blessed be!


----------



## bluesky

i believing God is going to do a great work in his heart. 

*Don't count on it.*

Hes trying so hard to please god in his life but until he excepts the lord into his heart he will continue to deal with some bad habits that need, no must change before i marry him. 

*There are MANY 'saved' people with REALLY bad habits. Worse habits than I would ever engage in. MORALS and INTEGRITY are the drivers behind the choices you are hoping for.*

I realize things take time to change but when we get right with god thats when god can take over. I feel hes in a battle in his heart and god needs to open his eyes to the truth of his word. Hes stubborn and thinks he knows the bible but he really hasnt studied it and its hard to get him to dig into it. 

*"It's hard to get him to do it!" Who the HELL are you to request this of another person. *

I ASK EVERYONE WHO READS THIS TO PRAY FOR HIM. lUIS IS HIS NAME. THERE IS POWER IS PRAYER. 

*If there WAS power in prayer, this world would be a much better place...What the news MUCH? If prayer really worked.......would I spend my time praying about your BF? I would be praying all day long....resolving MUCH larger issues.*

PRAY GOD WILL OPEN HIS EYES AND THAT HE WOULD EXCEPT JESUS AS HIS LORD AND SAVIOR. 

*UMMMM....according to CHRISTIANS....you should ONLY be praying for GOD's will. Perhaps GOD doesn't want him to be a Christian.*

PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YOU ARE PRAYING. 

*I'm not....but I will help you and support you if you have any questions. I am certain that my advise will likely be more effective than your unanswered prayers will be.*

I AM EXCITED TO SEE WHAT GOD IS GOING TO DO. 

*He won't help you...I promise. If your BF gets saving...it will likely be due to your brainwashing and influence.*

HES NEEDS TO BE DELIVERED FROM HIS TEMPER PROBLEMS AND SURRENDER TO THE LORD. 

*His temper problems are ANGER. It has NOTHING to do with religion (unless you are pressuring him to get SAVED). He can address anger issues by reading up on it and going to a reputable therapist. *

THANK YOU FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART.
*
Anytime. I hope I was able to help.*


----------



## reachingshore

Huh? **blink, blink**

Unless your BF wants it himself for himself, I will pray you unlove him.

Sorry.


----------



## Clarence Rutherford

Nee said:


> * I almost dont like talking about god and the bible cause he gets so intense and upset.* I try to explain that it is what the bible teaches not someone judging but then he will say again... well men wrote the bible. But ive expained they were inspired by god to write what he wants. * I feel so exhausted talking to him. Its not a pleasant talk ever. I feel sick to my stomach and just feel i cant ever or dont want to ever talk spiritual things*. Im so discouraged right now. I can respond with what scriture says but its like he cant see anything. .


Nee,
These aren't good signs. 
You do know Scripture advises against being "unequally yoked?"

Some couples may be fine with such an arrangement, when one is a believer and the other isn't, but *if your faith is something that's important to you, you shouldn't be afraid to talk about it*.

Just like if you loved a certain hobby or activity, such as bicycling or overseas travel. You find your partner hates doing those things and would have to be dragged to those activities. 

Other women think they can "change" their man once they get married. They soon experience disappointment as you really can't change your spouse into what you want them to be.

It wouldn't be wrong to leave this relationship. There are many other Christian men who would love a woman such as yourself.
Please seriously consider the future of this relationship.


----------



## Clarence Rutherford

Nee said:


> I was thinking how awsome this site can be to those who need prayer. I love my boyfriend so much and i want to marry him. Weve been together for two years now but i believing God is going to do a great work in his heart. Hes trying so hard to please god in his life but until he excepts the lord into his heart he will continue to deal with some bad habits that need, no must change before i marry him. I realize things take time to change but when we get right with god thats when god can take over. I feel hes in a battle in his heart and god needs to open his eyes to the truth of his word. Hes stubborn and thinks he knows the bible but he really hasnt studied it and its hard to get him to dig into it. I ASK EVERYONE WHO READS THIS TO PRAY FOR HIM. lUIS IS HIS NAME. THERE IS POWER IS PRAYER. PRAY GOD WILL OPEN HIS EYES AND THAT HE WOULD EXCEPT JESUS AS HIS LORD AND SAVIOR. PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YOU ARE PRAYING. I AM EXCITED TO SEE WHAT GOD IS GOING TO DO. THANK YOU MY CHRISTIAN BROTHERS AND SISTERS. I NEED YOUR PRAYERS SO MUCH. HES NEEDS TO BE DELIVERED FROM HIS TEMPER PROBLEMS AND SURRENDER TO THE LORD. THANK YOU FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART.


Nee,
Please update us on the situation, as it's been some time since you posted.


----------

